# Rio Grande in 3D



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

My daughter showed me how to make 3D pics in photoshop so I made one of my Rio Grande Alco PA coming out of a tunnel portal.

If you don't have any of the red and blue 3D glasses, well sorry, your missing out.
If you do have some, please let me know what you think.










Here it is in color.
Color looks better.









​


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another one I just did.
It looks better than the first one.
You can get two pair of hard plastic red & blue 3D glasses from Hong Kong for $0.99 + $0.98 shipping.

3D glasses from Hong Kong








​


----------

